

StatHat iPhone App Released - patrickxb
http://www.stathat.com/ios

======
nacs
Had never heard of StatHat before but the simplicity of the system is
appealing. The pricing is a bit steep for the hobby projects I have however..

Are there any opensource alternatives to StatHat? (I'm aware of Graphite and
such but I found it overly complex for my needs).

~~~
deweller
There is dashing
([http://dashingdemo.herokuapp.com/sample](http://dashingdemo.herokuapp.com/sample))
but it is Ruby specific.

I'd love to see the visual appeal of Dashing that perhaps uses statsd as a
backend ([https://github.com/etsy/statsd/](https://github.com/etsy/statsd/)).

------
adrianh
Great to see this. I've been using StatHat for a while now, tracking various
analytics for [http://www.soundslice.com/](http://www.soundslice.com/) such as
number of signups per day, etc. It's great for ad hoc stats.

------
malgorithms
2 hours ago I used a StatHat graph to convince a Time Warner Technician they'd
messed up my network, and I showed them exactly when it happened. Love it.

------
svantana
Looks really nice, but I don't see why this isn't just a mobile web page?
What's the advantage of having a native app in this case?

~~~
patrickxb
Push alerts, for one. And we think the user experience is better native.

